# Kenneth Cropper



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Occasionally I remember names of people I met in my dockside life. This time it's Kenneth Cropper, an electrician from Liverpool I met around 1970. I think it may have been aboard the "London Statesman". Anyone know him, or is he perhaps here?


----------

